# Fracino Espresso Machines



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

Is there a reason that the only place I seem to see Fracino Espresso Machines are pubs/hotels and only the odd cafe?

Looking at opening a coffee shop...Would be great to support British manufacturing! But never seem to see the serious barista use these machines...Same go for sanremo..Sponsor big events but again never seem to see these machines?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

From what i gather, fracino tend to make fairly basic but useable machines, not necessarily tending to the needs of most artisan coffee shops. For example, they have no PID controls on their machines, which is becoming fairly common place for a serious barista.

Probably just good solid machines but not exciting. Like a Vauxhall or Ford where La Marzocco is a Mercedes. Slayer would be Rolls Royce or Maybach


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok...thats a shame...what about sanremo?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I have used a Fracino Contempo for over 4 years on my mobile espresso bar and it has never let me down. You want reliability, Fracino are bullet proof machines!


----------



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

Like coffeebean, i have a mobile unit it has the beautiful fracino retro in it, had it for a few months, so far so fab! - excuse my ignorance but what is PID?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

My home machine is a hand-fill Fracino machine intended for home/light commercial use. Absolutely rock solid but relatively basic - reminds me of most British engineered stuff e.g. Land Rover.

San Remo now offer PID controlled double boiler configurations in some of their high end machines. I have seen these in quite a few coffee shops here in Sussex. PIDs are really just a precise way of controlling boiler temperature. Think of them like a thermostat on steroids! They only really work when used on a brew boiler so this means a double boiler design machine in commercial environments. Most commercial machines currently use Heat eXchanger designs and these don't benefit from PIDs as they have no brew boiler


----------

